# Gender scan tomorrow ! last minute guesses please



## hylokitty321

Hi everyone 

I'm so excited about my 20 week scan
Anxiously waiting..
Can I please get some more guesses? Will update the same day I find out

Thank u 
X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 42


----------



## sopho30

I think boy...x


----------



## hylokitty321

Thank u!!

More guesses please


----------



## Lyndzo

boy :)


----------



## hylokitty321

2 boys guesses!

Most people on INgender won't guess but the ones that do say they are leaning girl...

And I recently found a site called gender dreaming and I've gotten all boy guesses on that site as well.. 

So excited .. When i zoom in near the belly area .. I'm not sure if that's a nub I see or a cord ? Anyone have any idea


----------



## lau86

Girl!


----------



## hylokitty321

Thanks Lau,


----------



## hylokitty321

Thanks


----------



## Try Rocking

Boy :)


----------



## Butterfly2

Girl xx


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Boy!


----------



## TomMarkz

I think its a Boy. God Bless.


----------



## Fruitymeli

:blue:


----------



## hylokitty321

My scan is this Thursday !

3 nights away ! 

More guesses please


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I said boy


----------



## hylokitty321

Thank u!!

Two more sleeps left!!! Can't wait til Thursday


----------



## bluelilly72

Think boy


----------



## hylokitty321

Thank u thank u

Omg I can't believe tomorrows the day!!!!
I really hope my baby cooperates ! and I hope and pray that 
It's healthy :) 

17 hours left to go!!! :happydance:

Any last minute guesses pls


----------



## capegirl7

Boy


----------



## lucky_star

Boy!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Don't forget the update tomorrow and good luck :)


----------



## Meggo24

Boy! :)


----------



## HappyAnjeL

im going to say girl, no theory behind it, I just want to be different ;)


----------



## Lucy3

I think a little boy!


----------



## georgebaby1

ohhun that's terrible what an awkward position to be in. I would just say to you husband that she told you it looked girly but couldn't say for certain then at least hes prepared if its a girl I don't think its fair to leave him thinking for certain its a boy when most likely it isn't big hugs x


----------



## Try Rocking

Oh weird, well I'm glad she rechecked!

Congratulations on your little girl!!


----------



## bluelilly72

Omg I find that pretty disgusting the fact she made him think its a boy when it's not now u got to tell him I know if It was me I would feel guilty having to tell him it's girl when his hopes are up but guess better letting him no before he tells anyone :)


----------



## Paperhearts

What happened??? Looks like I missed it :(


----------

